# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Who would you like Becca to be with?

## Chris_2k11

Opinions please   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lennie

Get with Justin   :Wub:  

As i am a fan of them two but also i think Justin and Becca are on the same wavelength and connect emotionally.

I love the tension between them.

A year ago we wouldnt have though J and Becca would be possible - most people saw it as a schoolboy crush or another teacher/student storyline, but now with everything that has happened between J and Becca, it seems more believable and possible, its gone beyond being a teacher/student thing.

----------


## Lennie

> Opinions please



How come you are not voting Birks_2k4?   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

neither of them!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How come you are not voting Birks_2k4?


Cos im not quite sure   :Ponder:

----------


## Lennie

> Cos im not quite sure



Ok, cool

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd like her to get with Justin but something's also telling me she should be with Jake   :Ponder:

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

i voted jake as she would be abusing her position as a teacher by going with such a vunerable person like Justin. Becca has morals and to do that would be ignoring them all. However I would actually prefer her to get with someone worthy of her and who makes her happy because i don't think her and Jake are right for each other anymore.

----------


## di marco

hmmmm i used to want her to stay with jake, now im not so sure

----------


## Angeltigger

I think she should be someone like Justin- but if she gets with Justin she would lose her job, i don't think Jake desrve her

----------


## emma_strange

Jake. Deff Jake.

----------


## JustinBecca

Justin.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

she should stay with Jake if she didn't love him she shouldn't have married him and not took him back after his fling with Lisa.  Justin is too young for her

----------


## Debs

have changed my mind and now want her to get with justin!!

----------


## Em

Dont agree with her getting with Justin - she is his teacher and has abused her position.

----------


## 9161leanne

justin and becca belong together, i think becca knows she is doing wrong but she obviously loves him and her too, they connect on a level she never has with jake, either way it is pretty obvious her marriage isnt gonna last too much longer as there is no passion or love 

it says in the inside soap magazine she cares for jake but is passionately in love with justin

does anybody remember years ago with home and away steven and selina, same thing happened then and as far as i can remember nothing much was done

i personally think justin should leave school go to hcc and do his A levels there, she leaves jake, keep quiet about what happened previously then they can be free to be together

----------


## #1 SexyTink

justin is cute so justin!

----------


## x Amby x

ive changed my mind now! Im loving the storyline between Becca and Justin and i prefer them as a couple than her and Jake!

----------


## Bree

get with justin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## x Amby x

does anyone know where you can get pictures of Becca and Justin, because i would like to use some of them for a banner? xx

----------


## di marco

> does anyone know where you can get pictures of Becca and Justin, because i would like to use some of them for a banner? xx


you could try the hollyoaks site

----------


## Chris_2k11

> does anyone know where you can get pictures of Becca and Justin, because i would like to use some of them for a banner? xx


Chris Fountain's site probably has some.

----------


## x Amby x

ok thank you! ill try them both  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  xxx

----------


## stacyefc

justin i know he is young but jake is really boring

----------


## leanne27

definately justin, he loves her and would never cheat on her not like the stupid prat she's with now, she's way too good for jake!

----------


## Angeltigger

Justin! Justin! Justin!  they are so good together and you can see she is happy with him

----------


## Pixie

i used to really like jake and really wanted him and becca together. However Becca is a much more interesting and fun character when she's with Justin - plus i absolutly love justin!

----------


## lildevil

i think becca should stay with justin cause they make a great couple and jake has truned into a bunny boiler i think.

----------


## Rach33

Justin all the way he's gorgeous and he's on Becca's wave length

----------


## Florijo

Justin, yes I know she is married and he is her pupil and it is wrong, blah, blah but I can't help it, Justin and Becca are just so good together. 

 :Wub:   Justin and Becca   :Wub:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Justin definitely  :Big Grin:  They are so good together and hes gorgeous  :Wub:

----------


## 9161leanne

you just might get your wish
as they do end up together

----------


## Jada-GDR

i dont know. she doesnt love justin, just lusts after him, but there's a lot more there than there is with jake. i'll have jake if she doesnt want him!

----------


## Florijo

I think she does love Justin. She's not the type to do something this risky for lust.

----------


## 9161leanne

she does love justin, if you read the magazines ali bastian explains that she is in love with him


> i dont know. she doesnt love justin, just lusts after him, but there's a lot more there than there is with jake. i'll have jake if she doesnt want him!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Haha look how far Justin's in the lead.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i want becca and justin to get together

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think that becca and justin should be together because they are a great couple

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i hopethe baby is justins and they stay together as afamily prove to everyone it is true love

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like justin and becca together i just hope for justins sake there is not another male in the village with a name beginning with j because looking back at things she seems to be attracted to it.

a few years back there was Jamie and she fell pregnant and had an abortion even though he died, now shes pregant again and its either Jakes or Justins.

does anyone see a patern here?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i like justin and becca together i just hope for justins sake there is not another male in the village with a name beginning with j because looking back at things she seems to be attracted to it.
> 
> a few years back there was Jamie and she fell pregnant and had an abortion even though he died, now shes pregant again and its either Jakes or Justins.
> 
> does anyone see a patern here?


Yeah, I see the J pattern  :Lol:  

So if a fit new male character comes in called Jason, Jack, Jordan ect..... we will have to watch very carefully!

I dont think she should be with Jake, remember he did the dirty on Becca with Lisa!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think its us who should have to watch carefully to any other J male i think it should be justin lol

----------

